# Uber Will Invite Its Drivers to Do Cooking, Cleaning or Laundry Gigs



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.

More at Bloomberg

The program has been mainly focused on workers at traditional staffing agencies, but *the company plans to start recruiting from its massive pool of drivers in the coming months*, said Andrey Liscovich, the chief executive officer of the Uber Works project.

That would enable anyone in those cities to sign up for an array of gigs that don't require a car and driver's license, potentially unlocking an even bigger labor market. "For us to invest in something, it needs to be on the order of ride-share in size, or even exceed it," Liscovich said.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Basically another Wonolo app. Just like with UberFreight, they are trying to act like regular UberX is just a connector app for workers and customers.

It won't work but they can only try.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
> On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.
> 
> More at Bloomberg
> ...


Do you get badges?

.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Do you get badges?


Only for Uber Detective.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Hired to clean car vomit


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

_"the company plans to start recruiting from its massive pool of drivers in the coming months"_

Drivers who have consistently demonstrated
an inability to travel from point A to B
void of drama and law enforcement involvement......

........Are now expected to enter private citizens homes
to clean toilets. The Perfect Storm ⛈


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I will invite Uber to s*CK on my left n*t.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I will invite Uber to s*CK on my left n*t.


You'd probably get charged surge. It would be cheaper to hire a hooker.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like a temp agency for millennials.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It seems like the logical thing to do. Everyone has already been vetted with a background check. It will probably work best for customers with a minimum $1 million net worth.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It will probably work best for customers with a minimum $1 million net worth.


Oh you must be referring to Uber Works Black. Oh wait. That's not a good name &#128556; Call it Uber Works select for the higher clientele, Uber Works X for the lower income household.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you imagine trying to get 5 stars for how you clean? Sounds like a complete nightmare...

What you have no *Scaffolding experience and you want to set up this stage?! 1 star, I'm reporting you to UBER!*

I can see many future mans and the leaf in the pool happening with this service &#128514; 





Future man is actually their other brother in real life hahah


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

This is not a good idea.

The drivers are notoriously angry with Uber and allowing angry irritated people to certain corporate events through "hospitality" programs could lead to unfortunate situations.

A person that is not officially working for a staffing company could act disruptively, especially when given access to business events.

I'll say only one hard to be detected disrupting thing (and I'll live it there) - food poisoning anybody?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
> On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.
> 
> More at Bloomberg
> ...


Domestic Slaves.

All jobs Easily obtainable WITHOUT Uber getting a cut !

Free Lance.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Basically another Wonolo app. Just like with UberFreight, they are trying to act like regular UberX is just a connector app for workers and customers.
> 
> It won't work but they can only try.


" Manpower" offers discount stock.

Their stock has value . . .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Domestic Slaves.
> All jobs Easily obtainable WITHOUT Uber getting a cut !


Good luck with all that&#128077;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The idea of being able to earn a "Sparkling Crapper" badge intrigues me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> This is not a good idea.
> 
> The drivers are notoriously angry with Uber and allowing angry irritated people to certain corporate events through "hospitality" programs could lead to unfortunate situations.
> 
> ...


Good point. If they want food poisoning, then they should just hire the Chipotle workers.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Good point. If they want food poisoning, then they should just hire the Chipotle workers.


Normally, if not happy and willing to protest for better wages, drivers will be kept on the street.

Suddenly, this idea puts them inside the building, basically rubbing shoulders with the same people they accuse of exploiting them.

Angry drivers will see this as "another" kind of unique opportunity.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Angry drivers will see this as "another" kind of unique opportunity.


True, but not ALL drivers. Some of us wouldn't act on anger and have restraint & ethics. But no way would I do this new gig.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

They have already "invited" drivers to deliver food on Uber Eats. Now they want drivers to clean the toilets afterwards. F U Uber!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I will invite Uber to s*CK on my left n*t.


Hakium Muhamud Shuraim is on his way!!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"Uber Will Invite Its Drivers to Do Cooking, Cleaning or Laundry Gigs"*

Lolz...cooking what? Mac and cheese or Instant ramen?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> True, but not ALL drivers. Some of us wouldn't act on anger and have restraint & ethics. But no way would I do this new gig.


I agree. However, I think this kind of "service" is much more direct in the sense that it allows people to get much more closely than they get in a transportation driver-rider type of thing. You only need one irritated individual to be willing to disrupt an event, in order to understand how exposed all the participants to that event are. Simple access to the drinks they serve allows the frustrated Uber stranger independent contractor to easily trigger a group intoxication.

If you don't have serious background checks for people doing this, you ignore the fact that cooking, cleaning or doing laundry puts basically strangers inside a house, with possible direct access to children's safe space. To a predator that* Uber allowed* to get very close to potential victims, that looks like an invitation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> I agree. However, I think this kind of "service" is much more direct in the sense that it allows people to get much more closely than they get in a transportation driver-rider type of thing. You only need one irritated individual to be willing to disrupt an event, in order to understand how exposed all the participants to that event are. Simple access to the drinks they serve allows the frustrated Uber stranger independent contractor to easily trigger a group intoxication.
> 
> If you don't have serious background checks for people doing this, you ignore the fact that cooking, cleaning or doing laundry puts basically strangers inside a house, with possible direct access to children's safe space. To a predator that* Uber allowed* to get very close to potential victims, that looks like an invitation.


I wasn't even thinking about the predator ones being in a home. That is a frightening thought!


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Payout will be $.58 every thousand steps and $.12 a minute


----------



## uber_trooper (Apr 16, 2018)

I thought drivers aren’t core to Uber’s business model...


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
> On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.
> 
> More at Bloomberg
> ...


I expect them to continue being greedy and the pay to continue being bad. Why not continue exploiting the labor pool you have until you can't?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

uber_trooper said:


> I thought drivers aren't core to Uber's business model...


Tech will come clean your crapper!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I picture Uber as the mob. Once you’re in it’s for life. The only way out is death. Dara is The Godfather, corporate is the ground soldiers, and we’re the street dealers (aka rideshare).


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
> On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.
> 
> More at Bloomberg
> ...


Just realizes this is how they plan to fuel/clean/maintain their SDC fleets.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I wasn't even thinking about the predator ones being in a home. That is a frightening thought!


Your UberMasher is here!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Achtung Achtung Achtung &#128227;
UBER DRIVER NUMBER 2278344&#128227;
REPORT to make Das &#127849; Krapfen &#128227;


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Do you get badges?
> 
> .


Heck...I'll work for free, then! Oh wait. -o:



mch said:


> The idea of being able to earn a "Sparkling Crapper" badge intrigues me.


Wait a minute, now. This is a badge that only UBER can earn.



jocker12 said:


> I agree. However, I think this kind of "service" is much more direct in the sense that it allows people to get much more closely than they get in a transportation driver-rider type of thing. You only need one irritated individual to be willing to disrupt an event, in order to understand how exposed all the participants to that event are. Simple access to the drinks they serve allows the frustrated Uber stranger independent contractor to easily trigger a group intoxication.
> 
> If you don't have serious background checks for people doing this, you ignore the fact that cooking, cleaning or doing laundry puts basically strangers inside a house, with possible direct access to children's safe space. To a predator that* Uber allowed* to get very close to potential victims, that looks like an invitation.


Uber + thinking things through = not happening


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It seems like the logical thing to do. Everyone has already been vetted with a background check. It will probably work best for customers with a minimum $1 million net worth.


I love your sense of humor.

for what it's worth I always leave tips when I leave hotels.

not for Airbnbs tho.

&#129315;&#129315;&#128517;


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Uberslave would be a better name. Passengers pay a flat fee of $40 per hour, your driver will cook, clean and do whatever is legal in your state with two consenting adults. You can end the trip at any time, no need to tip, your slave is guaranteed $10 and up per hour. If your Uberslave didn't make you happy you can always give them a low rating which helps improve performance.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Oh you must be referring to Uber Works Black. Oh wait. That's not a good name &#128556; Call it Uber Works select for the higher clientele, Uber Works X for the lower income household.


I cant belive you said that &#128514;&#128557;&#129315;



Roadmasta said:


> Uberslave do whatever is legal in your state with two consenting adults.


&#128557;&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You'd probably get charged surge. It would be cheaper to hire a hooker.


If Uber actually monitors UP, they will probably pass this suggestion on to their New Business team: UberHo's

Everyone already knows they have been "independent contractors" for centuries - so at least that business unit won't be subject to employment litigation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> If Uber actually monitors UP, they will probably pass this suggestion on to their New Business team: UberHo's
> 
> Everyone already knows they have been "independent contractors" for centuries - so at least that business unit won't be subject to employment litigation.


I think Uber would make more money starting a male escort service. I hear about all the women pax throwing themselves at these guys here. &#128539;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I think Uber would make more money starting a male escort service. I hear about all the women pax throwing themselves at these guys here. &#128539;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


>


That's kind of s creepy Barbie doll thing. Oh excuse me a Ken doll.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> If Uber actually monitors UP


Doubtful, UP is a tiny Nano percent of drivers.
Hardly representing the majority of driver's opinions.

&#128073;Case in Point: when I'm a passenger, my U & L drivers
are consistently Well Adjusted Happy &#128515; Individuals
grateful for the opportunity.

UP Contributors are mostly a cross between Charles Manson and Blackbeard the Pirate &#127988;‍☠


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Doubtful, UP is a tiny Nano percent of drivers.
> Hardly representing the majority of driver's opinions.
> 
> &#128073;Case in Point: when I'm a passenger, my U & L drivers
> ...


That's true. I had one driver telling me he will get $10K bonus once he hits 10K rides.And he was all serious about it.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
> On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.
> 
> More at Bloomberg
> ...


Uber Military is next. Become an Uber mercenary for hire. Fight battles in Africa, Europe, and South America. Badges will be amazing.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

7Miles said:


> That's true. I had one driver telling me he will get $10K bonus once he hits 10K rides.And he was all serious about it.


Prob best that you didn't correct him while the trip was underway lest he drive straight into nearest river via tall bridge.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Only for Uber Detective.


I think I'd be good at this. But can't imagine what type of cases we'd take on &#129300;.

Who is Rohit? Who saw that coming &#129335;‍♀









Was the Pax shuffled?









What happend to the long trip payment?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That's kind of s creepy Barbie doll thing. Oh excuse me a Ken doll.


Dude keeps making fake accounts but using same gifs - https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo’s-big-ambitions-slowed-by-tech-trouble.281929/post-4689998


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Dude keeps making fake accounts but using same gifs - https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo's-big-ambitions-slowed-by-tech-trouble.281929/post-4689998


Lies all lies. @Cold Fusion is one of a kind ❤


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Remember The Simpsons episode where Homer get's the garbage men to do everything for the citizens?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Lies all lies. @Cold Fusion is one of a kind ❤


Some individuals need some time to understand the joke when they get the "one of a kind" _compliment. _

Well....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Some individuals need some time to understand the joke when they get the "one of a kind" _compliment. _
> 
> Well....


Oh stop it. You know hes entertaining! Dont act like his posts never make you giggle like a 14 year old girl &#128523;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh stop it. You know hes entertaining! Dont act like his posts never make you giggle like a 14 year old girl &#128523;


If I giggled like a 14 year old girl I would scare myself.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You know hes entertaining!


Emoticons and stereotypes I can live without.



Mkang14 said:


> giggle like a 14 year old girl &#128523;


I know what you're saying....

If you write an app (look at the main post) for amateur entertainers to attend family slumber parties, to paint their faces and make strange sounds (like clowns), you got your first independent contractor to make some money with. Send him a sign-up request! And tell him he is going to make $90.000 a year with his "unique" talents.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Dude keeps making fake accounts but using same gifs - https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo's-big-ambitions-slowed-by-tech-trouble.281929/post-4689998


Good point. We should open a thread for tomato's family tree.

Obviously, there would be a lot of Cold Con Fusion because half the family seems to be inbred. ✔

.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Too late boys, I told ya, that "chance" you had at making it big now belongs to another parallel universe, you ****ed things up from the start, you caught gov eyes before you had enough money to fight them.

I came from the future to give you this option and find that other path in the traverse of time, you are now ****ed and bankruptcy is inevitable.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Emoticons and stereotypes I can live without.
> 
> I know what you're saying....
> 
> If you write an app (look at the main post) for amateur entertainers to attend family slumber parties, to paint their faces and make strange sounds (like clowns), you got your first independent contractor to make some money with. Send him a sign-up request! And tell him he is going to make $90.000 a year with his "unique" talents.


I am a pretty big fan of the emoticons.&#129300; That might be why I am his #1 fan. Maybe I'm tied with @waldowainthrop &#128514;

Clever come back. Only issue is am I supposed to be impressed with making $90,000? Throw out $200,000 then we're talking.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Only issue is am I supposed to be impressed with making $90,000?


He will be -

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...or-exaggerating-how-much-it-pays-drivers/amp/


Mkang14 said:


> big fan of the emoticons.&#129300;


Big fan is something, abusing it is something else.

Abusing things shows either deep puerility or a loud cry for professional help. No joke, only concern.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Big fan is something, abusing it is something else.
> 
> Abusing things shows either deep puerility or a loud cry for professional help. No joke, only concern.


I dont know about that. I see it differently. I think he has a very specific viewpoint that doesn't align with a majority of the population here at UP. But it does with some us and he has the balls to say it .

Everyone has quirks. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But no way would I do this new gig.


@jocker12 has no choice. Clean toilets or Join
her husband


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Too late boys, I told ya, that "chance" you had at making it big now belongs to another parallel universe, you @@@@ed things up from the start, you caught gov eyes before you had enough money to fight them.
> 
> I came from the future to give you this option and find that other path in the traverse of time, you are now @@@@ed and bankruptcy is inevitable.


Thanks Marty


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

uber_trooper said:


> I thought drivers aren't core to Uber's business model...


They're not. You'll be a domestic.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont know about that. I see it differently. I think he has a very specific viewpoint that doesn't align with a majority of the population here at UP. But it does with some us and he has the balls to say it .
> 
> Everyone has quirks. &#129335;‍♀


The individual got banned many times because stereotyping or simply insulting other users.

Coming back to stereotype and insult further is a serious personal problem.

An alcoholic keeps going back to his liquor not because It has balls, because his balls are long gone. The sickness in an alcoholic, from his perspective, it only can be ameliorated with more abuse.

Our friend here cannot stop because on top of everything he is a narcissist.

Quite pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> The individual got banned many times because stereotyping or simply insulting other users.
> 
> Coming back to stereotype and insult further is a serious personal problem.
> 
> ...


Geez &#129318;‍♀

Alright we'll just agree to disagree then.


----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber Flush, Uber Busboy, Uber Paints, and Uber Scooper (for your dog).

What we really need is Uber Doc (for those that have watched Greys Anatomy), Uber Athlete (sub for an injured player) and Uber Ho (comes in X, XL and of course Black).


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> December 18, 2019, 5:00 AM EST
> On Wednesday, Uber plans to announce an expansion of a temporary staffing service it has been testing in Chicago. The program, called Uber Works, connects workers with businesses offering short-term jobs in hospitality, events, light industrial and other sectors. Miami will become the second city where Uber Works is available, with more planned for next year.
> 
> More at Bloomberg
> ...


Uber is becoming a sh*tty Amazon. Will be interesting to see how this plays out. Should be hard to fail with the kind of money they've had handed to them


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I love to detail clean and take pride in the outcome. So I might actually enjoy cleaning up via UBER Maid. Unless they are complete slobs, pee out of the toilet or have bugs


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you get Uber PROstitute points?


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

I think apps are great.👍


----------

